# The Sense of Scents



## co-angler (Jan 3, 2010)

I'm sure this is no new subject on this forum but one I'd like to bring up for discussion. 
Lots of newer members here in the past several months that I'd like to hear their opinions on the subject.
I was at Field and Steam last week with my friend. We got to the end of an aisle where they had their scents. Smelly Jelly, Bang, Megastrike, etc.
My friend (Joe) asked what kind I used and then told me a story about he and a guy that were crappie fishing with jigs. While Joe initially fished his jigs scent less , his friend was whacking them one after the other. Joe quickly began applying the spray scent to his jigs and his luck rapidly changed for the better. He noted that the scent would last around 5 fish catches before he needed to reapply.
I use the amino based Megastrike on my jig and trailer rig for largemouth. I've used smelly jelly before but have lost that little jar and did not replace it. I'm also a fan of the Bang spray in crayfish, although I admit to not being a constant user of these elixirs. 
This comes as a confusing realization to me as I firmly believe in appealing to ALL the fishes senses. 
I like rattling crank baits, wide wobbling plugs, buzz baits and top waters for their obvious sounds and vibrations.
I am drawn to rubber skirted jigs as the material floats up and waves in the water. A very visual appearance.
It only makes sense to use scents then, right?
Okay, that's my brief thoughts on the subject.

If only they made a hellgrammite scent!

What are you're thoughts?


----------



## oldstinkyguy (Mar 28, 2010)

I'm pretty sure that, though you might not be able to tell every trip, over a long period of time your definitely going to catch more fish using scents. That being said I have to admit I don't use scents. Which probably makes no sense considering the majority of time I'm using a soft plastic of some kind or a hair jig. Things that seem like they would be perfect for scents. Maybe this will be the year I start.


----------



## fishin.accomplished (Apr 4, 2011)

I've never been much on scents either and I consider myself as a guy who would try anything to gain an edge. Would like to hear the results, and maybe even see a side by side comparison. To date I don't have alot of "faith" in scents, but I'm willing to be taught a lesson.
Good luck...


----------



## smith07 (Feb 28, 2009)

If all they do is give you confidence as you fish, they are worth it.


----------



## Dandrews (Oct 10, 2010)

A few years ago I bought a jar of fish oil caplets & I used them fairly often, not every time though. Honestly I couldnt tell you one way or another if it helped or not. They were just regular fish oil caplets from the pharmacy; Id just poke a hole in one & squirt it on the lure. 
It does make sense that scent would add another level of attraction, or at the very least it would reduce distraction.


----------



## zack2345 (Dec 22, 2010)

I used to use this scent called bass gravy on my jig and pigs I loved it I don't think it made the fish more attracted to it but I feel if the fish were biting real light it would make them keep it in there mouth longer also I saw a guy at deer creek spillway fishing next to me catching 5 to my 1 and seiches to his color still with no luck finally I saw him pull out the black bottle of gravy "they do sell a walleye gravy ... Not sure if that's what he had but it was for sure the same brand....so I ran to the truck and got my bass gravy squirted some on my jig and sure enough I started catching more fish and they seemed to hit it way harder than before ... So I'm a firm believer in scents I just can't find my favorite anymore... If any one knows where I can find it is love to know


----------



## strongto (Apr 1, 2013)

I carry a bottles of crayfish spray with me in the spring. I only ever use it if I'm not getting bites or they aren't holding onto it. Honestly I haven't noticed much difference but a couple of times it has seemed like it helped get them to hold on longer.


----------



## Bazzin05 (Feb 2, 2011)

I used to use the scents but have stopped. I have read that most of the scents are petroleum based and that fish are not able to smell/taste petroleum based materials since they don't mix with water. I also noticed that while I had the scents on my baits and pitched them the bait would leave an oil slick on the water, which made me think is this scent actually on the bait or just floating on the top of the water after I spray it. So I started to go without the scents while my fishing partner used them regularly and there were no difference in catch rates, there were days I caught more and days he caught more fish but overall it was a wash. It seemed size, color, and bait location where much bigger factors in the catching than the scents in my personal experience. This is just my $.02

Here is an article with some of that information in it: 
http://aaronlesieur.com/bass-fishing-articles/do-bass-really-smell/


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Bazzin05 said:


> I used to use the scents but have stopped. I have read that most of the scents are petroleum based and that fish are not able to smell/taste petroleum based materials since they don't mix with water. I also noticed that while I had the scents on my baits and pitched them the bait would leave an oil slick on the water, which made me think is this scent actually on the bait or just floating on the top of the water after I spray it. So I started to go without the scents while my fishing partner used them regularly and there were no difference in catch rates, there were days I caught more and days he caught more fish but overall it was a wash. It seemed size, color, and bait location where much bigger factors in the catching than the scents in my personal experience. This is just my $.02
> 
> Here is an article with some of that information in it:
> http://aaronlesieur.com/bass-fishing-articles/do-bass-really-smell/


Love the article. Love the actual science behind fish behavior being a lot of what gets talked about on this forum is pure voodoo! But hey, if voodoo makes you more confident, then...... 

This will come as a shock to some:


> 5. That neither gas nor oil is repulsive to bass. Bait dipped directly in both and presented was eaten with no apparent side effects.


Too bad his book is almost $100.... :/


----------



## bbsoup (Apr 3, 2008)

Co-a, I'm not sure if you implied this or not in your op, but if you're like me you only use scent on jigs, plastics, or other slow baits. I've never seen video of a bass following a moving lure for a time before deciding to eat it, such as you'll find with walleye or salmon, etc. Personally, I think scent is probably useless even on something like a soft swimbait, unless you are moving it very slowly. That being said, I do believe it makes some difference with jigs and plastics. I used to use scent quite often when fishing tournaments, but have found I'm not comfortable using up a $7.99 can of Bang if I'm just fun fishing, which is about all I do any more. Kroger used to sell a very cheap store brand of garlic cooking oil spray which I thought was effective. I haven't been able to find it anywhere since they stopped selling it a number of years ago, so I hardly use scent at all now.
*Bazzin*, thank you for the link. I thought that guy really did his homework and had great info. Seems pretty apparent that bass really can't smell oils, but I also don't think that is the end of the story for all attractants. If I remember my old organic chemistry correctly, there are some molecules which are "bipolar" (in a molecular sense, not as in "they need to stay on their meds"). This means they are indeed soluble in water and oil. This is why soap works. A Google search quickly revealed to me an article about garlic, and how to cook out the oils while leaving the other components in. I'm not saying this is proof fish can smell garlic, but I honestly think they can. Maybe other oil based attractants have some component in them that is detectable by bass. It might not even be molecularly bonded to the oil base, but is just mixed in with the oils in the can. If the can says "shake before use", this is probably the case.


----------



## BuzzBait Brad (Oct 17, 2014)

bbsoup said:


> Kroger used to sell a very cheap store brand of garlic cooking oil spra


Garlic salt! We use Garlic saw on minnows when vertical jigging for crappie or catfish. One time nothing wad hitting so we tried garlic salt(which was recommended by our neighbor) and sure enough we started catching crappie like crazy. 

I've never used scents but I've always wanted to try just to see how well it works. Glad you brought up the topic.


----------



## Crawdude (Feb 6, 2013)

I'v used them on and off in the past but don't anymore. To be honest I hate when it gets all over my gear. I don't like heavily pre-scented plastics for the same reason. I can't stand the smell of fishing with an artificial anise flavored fishing rod.

My totally unscientific guesswork is that the fish will hold onto a bait longer if it's scented, helping with hookup. I assume when a smillie is biting into his favorite molted crayfish (1.5" or smaller) he has to be tasting something. Can't be a bad thing to replicate.


----------



## fishhawk1 (Oct 22, 2012)

zack2345- you can find bass gravy on Amazon. I think it was like $4.99.


----------



## yakfish (Mar 13, 2005)

I make soft plastic baits. I have done some testing using scents vs. no scent. I have seen a slight difference in the results fishing baits side by side in favor of the scented baits as long as the baits were craws or senko type stick baits. I've tried scents with all the baits I make and the baits that are designed to be fished slowly definitely can benefit from adding scent.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Gotta admit..Ive never used the scents while fishing for any species.....maybe I should give it a try though...in rivers ,Ive always been more concerned with the profile and the action of the bait rather than the smell...nice topic to bring up COangler


----------



## Bazzin05 (Feb 2, 2011)

yakfish said:


> I make soft plastic baits. I have done some testing using scents vs. no scent. I have seen a slight difference in the results fishing baits side by side in favor of the scented baits as long as the baits were craws or senko type stick baits. I've tried scents with all the baits I make and the baits that are designed to be fished slowly definitely can benefit from adding scent.


Yakfish I'm just wondering what type of scents do you use? Are they petroleum based? I will say I used to fish snoozers tubes back in the day and they actually had ground up craw parts in they for scent. Also I do believe salt and garlic added to plastics help because plastic I'm sure doesn't taste too good. I do believe fish can taste those things.


----------



## yakfish (Mar 13, 2005)

The scents I use are scented worm oils designed to use with soft plastic baits. I mix it into the plastic before I shoot the baits.

About salt... 
Salt in a soft plastic bait is more of a gimmick to catch fishermen more than fish IMO. I don't use salt I'm my baits unless a customer specifically requests salt. And even then I will attempt to talk them out of it. I don't believe fish "taste" salt. Salt has been added to plastics to make them sink which is OK but it will weaken the plastic and there are better alternatives besides salt to weigh down a bait without weakening it.


----------



## jake222 (Dec 26, 2014)

I have used the bottled yum F2 sent on a drop shot rig and had my friend use the same rig lure weight hook etc and I caught more fish I think it just gives them more of something to hone in on


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Bazzin05 said:


> Yakfish I'm just wondering what type of scents do you use? Are they petroleum based? I will say I used to fish snoozers tubes back in the day and they actually had ground up craw parts in they for scent. Also I do believe salt and garlic added to plastics help because plastic I'm sure doesn't taste too good. I do believe fish can taste those things.


Thats pretty hardcore! I'd fish em. One little trick I've learned is if there are dead shad laying around from a freeze or thaw, I'll stomp some into a paste and smash my bait into it with the sole of my boot.. "Sparkly Shad Sauce"... I caught a saugeye last time so.... Then shortly after that bait got snagged and I lost it. :/ Was a big gold Lucky Craft pointer something or other.


----------



## oldstinkyguy (Mar 28, 2010)

I read in a study today that bass both see and smell better as they age. Perhaps using a scent would up ones chances at a trophy


----------



## Tom 513 (Nov 26, 2012)

A couple years ago I took one of each one of My favorite plastic lures, sealed them in a zip lock baggy with ground garlic. I thought Id use them when the bite got tuff, so I had tryed them a few times and didnt notice any improvement. I did purchase some Bobby Garlands scent for Crappie, with the hopes it works as well as Berkleys Crappie nibbles.


----------



## SamiFish (Apr 24, 2013)

I use gulp! Minnows a lot and experience more success with them vs regular plastic. That being said the color/shape/size of the minnows is different from anything else in my kit so maybe I'm just matching the hatch better with gulp!

Since I already use the minnows I just bought the jar of minnows and dropped a bunch of plastics in there after reading a little about some anglers that swear it improves their catch counts on the other baits post-gulp! Juice immersion. I only just started doing this approach this winter and if you've seen my posts you'd know I'm gettin skunked pretty regularly though that's kind of across the board whether it's hard baits, gulp, live bait or otherwise so it's hard for me to say if it's making a difference since the fishing has been pretty slow and fish have been lockjawed for me the last few months in general. I guess I'm less inclined to add additional expense to my already costly hobby but I am now eager to keep an eye on whether the scented stuff makes a difference once the fishing picks up and I can get a few more data points (I.e fish count to my name)


----------



## bnt55 (Nov 15, 2009)

I used to use scents while fishing until I ate a garlic crawfish flavored bologna sandwich. It was horrible. I haven't noticed anyone outfish me when using the same baits whether scented or not, and more than likely if a fish gets a chance to actually taste your lure it's getting spit out due to the fact it's made from plastic and not flesh...the goal is to set the hook before they taste anything.


----------



## GarrettMyers (May 16, 2011)

bnt55 said:


> I used to use scents while fishing until I ate a garlic crawfish flavored bologna sandwich.



You've piqued my curiosity, please elaborate &#128516;


----------



## Smittyfisher (Dec 11, 2012)

Great thread! I use scents but only in specific situations the Bioedge wands have been my favorite they use ground up minows, crayfish, gobi and shad depending on the flavor you want. I like to use them on soft platics that i am moving slow or super slow, if a fish is lurking around sniffing your bait i believe these help them to commit to a strike. i never use them on reaction baits, i dont think fish are sniffing the baits as much when they chase them down.

I have found them to work good on lmb, suspended whites, and suspended hybrids in the cool weather months. Another two cents for the pot.


----------



## TurtleJugger (Jun 2, 2013)

I had a bottle of rotten shad I got from Walmart. While I was fishing one night I left my tackle box alone for a few moments and came back to find it open and muddy. Raccoons opened my tackelbox (figured out the latch) and stole that bottle of rotten shad. Never had any luck fishing with it but the ***** love it.


----------



## sammerguy (Jun 7, 2011)

TurtleJugger said:


> I had a bottle of rotten shad I got from Walmart. While I was fishing one night I left my tackle box alone for a few moments and came back to find it open and muddy. Raccoons opened my tackelbox (figured out the latch) and stole that bottle of rotten shad. Never had any luck fishing with it but the ***** love it.


Note to self: Bait **** traps with rotten shad fish attractant!


----------



## Hortance (Jun 10, 2014)

I wonder if the scents work better for folks who have recently handled tobacco or gasoline, etc.....Could the improvement many have noticed while using scents be based on eliminating human/human activity smells, rather than some magic potion that makes fish "horny"?


----------



## Hortance (Jun 10, 2014)

jake222 said:


> I have used the bottled yum F2 sent on a drop shot rig and had my friend use the same rig lure weight hook etc and I caught more fish I think it just gives them more of something to hone in on


That's interesting. Maybe the scents would be more effective for bottom-feeders, catfish, etc....Typical bass/panfish might be more "sight feeders".
I'm pretty sure presentation is the thing for most non-catfish species.


----------



## firedog978 (Aug 2, 2010)

Hortance said:


> I wonder if the scents work better for folks who have recently handled tobacco or gasoline, etc.....Could the improvement many have noticed while using scents be based on eliminating human/human activity smells, rather than some magic potion that makes fish "horny"?


That's my entire theory on scents. I doubt very much that it is a true attractant but, I believe strongly in it's ability to mask human scent. Much like the way hunters go about reducing scent and using wind directions.


----------



## Fishstories (Apr 12, 2014)

I have never tried attractants, but I was going to try this year. I am wondering if they would alter the action of hair jigs. The hair is so fine and I do not know if it would make alot of it stick together or ruin the the hair completely. If anyone has tried this before I would like to know.


----------



## co-angler (Jan 3, 2010)

Jeff Little , one of the pioneers of kayak fishing, has endorsed the use of scented products for years. As you might be aware, Mr. Little is a trophy smallmouth bass catching guru. 
Of late, with his earned notoriety, he has begun heavily endorsing myriad products. I cannot swear that he endorses a specific attractant which he applies to jigs, plastics and the like but as I stated before, in his early years of "online tutoring" he nearly always used the stuff.
Jeff helped me elevate my game when I decided to dedicate a serious chunk of my free time to being on the water, hunting the bronze beasts that roam our waters. With this being said, I take what I've learned from him as gospel. 
This Scents thread was started to gather input from others on this forum as it is the last of Mr. Littles advice with which I have yet to employ.

Thanks for all of your input everyone!

Now.....any predictions for when winter gives us back our rivers?


----------



## Crawdude (Feb 6, 2013)

Fishstories said:


> I have never tried attractants, but I was going to try this year. I am wondering if they would alter the action of hair jigs. The hair is so fine and I do not know if it would make alot of it stick together or ruin the the hair completely. If anyone has tried this before I would like to know.


Interesting. I don't know from experience but I'm guessing hair and fur would hold onto the scent better being natural materials.

This brings up another interesting point about scenting baits. For fly fishing I tie clouser minnows that the main material is bucktail, just like in many jigs. Buck tails that you clip clumps of hair from to tie with have an "earthy" smell to say the least. When I take the lid off my "buck tail box" people in the room take notice. I'v always thought of this as a fly fishermans way of cheating to add scent to baits. The fact that diehard fly fisherman are so against scenting baits might say something too. A lot of people who fly fish for carp rub their fly in dirt and moss to get the human scent off.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Hortance said:


> I wonder if the scents work better for folks who have recently handled tobacco or gasoline, etc.....Could the improvement many have noticed while using scents be based on eliminating human/human activity smells, rather than some magic potion that makes fish "horny"?


As stated in one of the links posted in the thread, studies have been done which have determined that oil and gas have no noticeable effect on whether a fish bites or not. So in turn, they are saying oil based attractants would have a negligible effect.

I grab a handful of mud/sand/water from the lake and wash my hands before I start fishing. I doubt it does much but my uncle who inspired my fishing habit taught it to me so its more or less tradition at this point.


----------



## oldstinkyguy (Mar 28, 2010)

Fishstories said:


> I have never tried attractants, but I was going to try this year. I am wondering if they would alter the action of hair jigs. The hair is so fine and I do not know if it would make alot of it stick together or ruin the the hair completely. If anyone has tried this before I would like to know.


Last summer I had the bright idea of dumping a can of sardines in a ziplock baggie of swimbaits the night before going fishing. I get to river and fish out a swimbait only to find them stiff as a board.


----------



## Fishstories (Apr 12, 2014)

oldstinkyguy said:


> Last summer I had the bright idea of dumping a can of sardines in a ziplock baggie of swimbaits the night before going fishing. I get to river and fish out a swimbait only to find them stiff as a board.


That is what I was worried about. I am going to go ahead and get some scent and spray one out of bucktail and one out of craft hair and see what happens. I have nothing but time since I don't even want to look outside due to the frigid weather.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

oldstinkyguy said:


> Last summer I had the bright idea of dumping a can of sardines in a ziplock baggie of swimbaits the night before going fishing. I get to river and fish out a swimbait only to find them stiff as a board.


What made them stiffen up do you think? Was there vinegar or something in the mix? Strange.


----------



## oldstinkyguy (Mar 28, 2010)

MassillonBuckeye said:


> What made them stiffen up do you think? Was there vinegar or something in the mix? Strange.


The sardines were packed in a can like normal sardines. Covered in an oily goo. I guess the baits soaked up the oil from the fish.


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

Hortance said:


> That's interesting. Maybe the scents would be more effective for bottom-feeders, catfish, etc....Typical bass/panfish might be more "sight feeders".
> I'm pretty sure presentation is the thing for most non-catfish species.


I have done some experimenting with both Yum and Berkeley shad scents on flies, mainly rabbit strips, and found them fairly effective on catfish but the scents didn't seem to improve my catch rate on Smallies or Hybrids. I thought the Berkeley shad scent out preformed the Yum scent but it was a very limited and very unscientific test.
Good Luck and Good Fishing


----------



## Terra Rysing (May 19, 2014)

Companies cater to the sucker born every minute.


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

After reading the first article posted, and seeing that one of the scientists, Dr Keith A Jones, said that bass aren't repelled by human scent, I did some research of my own. The other scientist the linked article referred to was Dr John Caprio. He evidently disagrees ....

"Among many of Dr. Caprio&#8217;s findings are what smells and chemicals Bass find repulsive which may prevent you from making your catch. One of the top chemicals which repel Bass is a chemical called L-Serine which is a amino acid secreted by human skin, other serious offenders are DEET which is most prevalent in insect repellents."

I also find it interesting that a bass supposedly can't smell something unless it's water soluble, yet benzene, one of the active ingredients in sunscreen is repulsive to them. Many sunscreen aren't water soluble. 

Personally I don't buy that a bass can't smell some of the oil based scents. I believe that if one of scent globules? goes into their nose, they'd be able to smell it. Water soluble scents would be a much better choice because they have a greater dispersion pattern though. 

I believe scent makes a difference, because as others have alluded to, I've seen it make a difference. I think it could make a difference on moving baits, as well. But like most have said here, I pretty much only use it on slowly fished baits. 

I use Pro Cure Super Gel crawfish scent. It's made from real crawfish and enhanced with amino acids. It sticks to the bait for a pretty long time before you need to put it on again. And it definitely works.


----------



## EStrong (Jul 23, 2014)

This is a good article I found a while ago. This one, along with countless others, basically says the scents help mask or eliminate human scent. L-Serine is one we give off that fish can detect. (yeah, science stuff) Some anglers don't put the scents on their lures, they put a little on their hands and rub it in before handling any fishing tackle. If I'm not putting something on my lures, or if I'm out of fish attractant/scent, I'm rubbing my hands with dirt, grass, moss, etc, before I touch any lures or fishing tackle.

http://www.bassdozer.com/articles/scents.shtml


----------



## EStrong (Jul 23, 2014)

Bassbme said:


> "Among many of Dr. Caprios findings are what smells and chemicals Bass find repulsive which may prevent you from making your catch. One of the top chemicals which repel Bass is a chemical called *L-Serine* which is a amino acid secreted by human skin, other serious offenders are DEET which is most prevalent in insect repellents.


Dude, you reading my mind?  Looks like we study a lot of the same materials. Great minds post alike... LOL...


----------



## Hetfield (Feb 27, 2010)

In clear water during the spawn, I've seen a male bass that was guarding the nest mouth my Rapala X-rap jerkbait on the back end of the bait and never get hooked by the rear treble hook 5 casts in a row, and before the next cast I put on Megastrike gel all over the bait and treble hooks, and he mouthed it again and then gobbled down the whole bait, both treble hooks and all! I fully believe that bass are sight or vibration feeders only until they taste the bait and then the scent once they taste the bait will make them hold on longer, but the scent won't draw them in. Catfish and other bottom feeders are different, and they will definitely go after scent. I believe this is why you can't catch that many bluegill or bass at night on worms or chicken livers, but you catch a ton of catfish.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Havnt had time to read entire thread. With that said. 
I have used sents to mask human odor,or gasoline,or oil that may be on my hands.
But havent in a while. As a matter of fact. The last couple months have been very generously spraying wd-40 on my spool and rod guides to prevent freezing(ive tried EVERYTHING this has worked best btw) and dont think ive missed out on any bites due to the sent. And actually new years eve outfished my cousin useing nothing on his line....
Hmm this has me thinking? Maybe i will try useing a oilbased fish sent to prevent freeze up? Win,win maybe!

Fyi im mostly saugeye fishing.


----------



## Perch N' Crappie (Nov 12, 2013)

Not sure if it's relevant here or not because of the species, but one thing we use on the piers in Michigan in the fall for Lake Whitefish is garlic sauce. Most guys seem to spray or douse their salmon eggs and/or waxies with some sort of garlic concoction. Late in the season I picked up some store bought garlic spray at Meijer or something, which I really didn't see much of a catch-rate difference. This year I'm going to take the "Gulp!" approach and come up with my own recipe and let the bait (in this case salmon eggs) sit in the jar of sauce for a period of time. Not sure if it will absorb the scent or not, but I'm all about experimenting.


----------



## co-angler (Jan 3, 2010)

Did I read somewhere or was I told, I'm not sure?
WD-40 has fish oil in it?
I cannot swear by this and won't say it's a sure thing.
Can anyone here disprove this or correct my memory?
Regardless, I've never tried it even though I've had guys swear by it.


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

co-angler said:


> Did I read somewhere or was I told, I'm not sure?
> WD-40 has fish oil in it?
> I cannot swear by this and won't say it's a sure thing.
> Can anyone here disprove this or correct my memory?
> Regardless, I've never tried it even though I've had guys swear by it.


I believe I've heard the same thing, however, I also heard that it just pollutes the water since its oil and isn't water soluble.

It's probably not important but the WD stands for "water displacement" and the 40 was which try they were on when they finished it. It was originally manufactured by two brothers that owned a rocket company in California and they were trying to find something that would combat the moisture in the atmosphere from clinging to their rockets.


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

Yum F2 spray's are pretty darn good....


----------



## buckzye11 (Jul 16, 2009)

If I'm using a plastic it has smelly jelly on it. It's just the brand I like because it sticks good.
I haven't noticed a huge difference in Bass fishing with it(I like to think it does) but for Crappie it does make a huge difference.
I've done my own tests with and without it when jig fishing for Crappie and the scented bait outfishes non scented 5 to 1 to 3 to 1 on deep schoolers. For spawning fish it doesn't really mater because they are in attack mode for the most part... But the deep schoolers need a little more persuasion and scent is the final persuader imo. Can't nobody tell me different with my thick skull. I'm Sold on it.


----------



## fishin sw ohio (Nov 5, 2013)

co-angler said:


> Did I read somewhere or was I told, I'm not sure?
> WD-40 has fish oil in it?
> I cannot swear by this and won't say it's a sure thing.
> Can anyone here disprove this or correct my memory?
> Regardless, I've never tried it even though I've had guys swear by it.


wd-40 does not contain fish oil, it's a petroleum product. Chris Flores of muddy rivers catfishing even called wd-40 and spoke to their customer service


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

fishin sw ohio said:


> wd-40 does not contain fish oil, it's a petroleum product. Chris Flores of muddy rivers catfishing even called wd-40 and spoke to their customer service


Its posted right on there website in the FAQ's that WD-40 does not contain fish oil of any kind and that they strongly urge people to not spray it into the water. (I'm just confirming your post, not sure why I quoted it. Lol)


----------

